# Barn camera hooked up! Kids due anytime!!



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My wonderful husband got my barn camera hooked up to the Internet!! The girls are due to kid anytime between now through mid April. Here's the link www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet! I'll be watching! keep us posted!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool!
I saw two of them reallu dukin' it out! LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOO I LOVE CAMS!!! lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, that's a real nice picture... and good looking group of goaties! Thanks for setting that up.. I really enjoy watching!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

They look like they are having a terrific time hanging out and playing together!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to work day shift tomorrow Tue & Wed so I'll be gone 5:45am to 4:30pm. Hubby is working midnights this week so he can be home in case any of the girls go into labor---however, he's going to try to get some sleep throughout the day also...so if anyone is watching my webcam & sees anything happening---please call 218-757-3246. We will be greatful for any extra set of eyes!! 
P.S. Yes, you may see a crazy rabbit hopping about from time to time--occasionally he hops on the goats platforms & jumps up into the windowsill to relax--he thinks he is a goat


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad there is another goat person on Marestare.  :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I got the idea from you  I just wish I could figure out how to darken the picture...I don't know if marestare could do it or if I'd have to try through my computer program--which I'll never figure out.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm glad! Marestare has helped me set up my camera twice, answered all my questions and Heather was very supportive when Saleen has her C-section and texted with me the whole night as well as Stacey. Heather also made my logo and set up my page all nice. I told her I would advertise MareStare and try to get more good people on. 

As for the camera. Is it a night vision camera? Are the lights on or off right now? I think your streaming with Flash Player and it does let you darken the image.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I will try and keep an eye on your camera-I watched last night and today for a good long while. I am not sure how much help I will be- a newbie but I can call if I see anything.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I see the rabbit! That's so funny.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I see Swiss Miss pushing out there---I better run & check--maybe kids soon finally!!! Barn cam= www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oo to bad I'm on my phone and can't access the cam  hope she kids easily


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Babies Soon


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She kidded  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: congrats.... :hi5:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

had 1 foot & the head--swiss finally pushed the buckling out


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

a doeling came out right after the buck but was completely limp..I tried clearing the airway but nothing  At least the little boy is doing good. I better run out to make sure she passes the afterbirth & not another kid--I didn't try bouncing her yet.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh darn.. isn't that the way it seems to work?! :hug: Sorry for your loss but congrats on a healthy kiddo for mama to love on.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry you lost the doeling, the buckling looks very healthy and active...congrats!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so sorry- that is so hard! You did a great job assisting the mama!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Only 6 more girls left to kid for this month, up to 6 due next month & 3 by mid-April. 
Baby boy is doing great so far--seems to be having a hard time finding the milk. I milked some colostrum out & got him to drink some. His little tail is wagging away so he's definately trying at least.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boys always take longer :roll:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL Stacey, that cheered me up!!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> boys always take longer :roll:


 :laugh:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Karen, thank you for sharing the view of your place. Love seeing your goats interact and of course any births.



toth boer goats said:


> > boys always take longer :roll:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 :ROFL: ditto :slapfloor:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> boys always take longer :roll:


I observed the same thing will my first two kids born. The buck was born first out of a FF doe and he was big and strong, but he kinda layed all spraddled out and took a while to start standing up. In fact I helped him start standing up by supporting under his chest while he wobbled about. I also had to put him on the teat, cause he was searching everywhere but there. 5 Days later another FF doe has a little girl she was a little bit smaller, but she was up standing before we could get her all dried off and she found those teats in a flash. Girls definately catch on quicker than boys :ROFL:

Oh and was that a huge bunny I seen on the camera a second ago? Maybe I'm just not awake yet. :coffee2:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, that was a rabbit--he thinks he's a goat. I saw was watching him earlier today while he stood on his hind feet & was grooming the herd queen's neck lol! He'll occasionally jump over a goat or climb up the ramps & lay up in the windowsill. He was next to the kidding pen watching a birth the other day lol! We also have a french lop who is about 3 times bigger than that rabbit--he is behind the door in the new section with the juniors though.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

About 5 of my 6 Feb girls look like they are going to kid within these next 2 days. Iridessa lookes like she's going to be first so I currently have her in the kidding pen with the barn camera on her. You can watch at: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like kidding any minute there!

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Baby! White! Missed the sex.

Jan


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Pelican Acres DSL Hearts is born today--it's a girl!! My 5 yr old son named the doeling


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll post pics tomorrow when she's all dried off & a little more steady on those feet


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations! :leap: what a sweet little girl!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hooray!

Jan


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Fire n Ice had twins last night too 1 buck/1 doe. I'm pretty sure Suri & Floe are going to kid today & maybe Kai-lan.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, you aren't getting any sleep either. 

Jan


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

More babies just born! Yay! I'm so jealous! :stars:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Uh oh! Ones not moving!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yay Karen to the rescue!! :leap:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I was scared there for a minute! Wow!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm seeing the main area on the cam...I've been looking to see the births and impending births but I'm seeing the other does.

Congrats on all those kids!!!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

She moved the camera after the births of the twins. I think one of each- I couldn't read the signs she held up.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, Floe had 1 buck/1 doe healthy as can be  I'm watching Suri & Kai-lan now--they are going to kid soon--curious to see which will start first! Then just Joselyn left for this month! I love when we can knock out 7 kiddings in like 3 days lol!!
Thanks Sheryl for the call!!! I didn't think Floe was going to kid that quickly so I was helping Rich unload snowmobiles! Rich heard the phone ringing & saw strange phone numbers so I figured it must be about the goats & I dashed out there. That 2nd kid was still stuck in the fluid so it was a good thing I got out there in time.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Your welcome- when I couldn't reach you at your numbers I called the lodge....I am glad everything worked out. The second one cracked me up jumping all over his mom.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My father-in-law came right over to check on everything--thanks again!!!!!!! Just took a few pics, will get them resized & post up the boys--I ran out of memory space to do the girls but I'll work on that tomorrow


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Suri is in the kidding pen now  Should be more kids tonight


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: way to go, suri! 2 kids out! any more?


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Karen- congrats! I can't wait to see pictures. Is that one black and white with blue eyes.....lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute babies!! I just watched the whole birth, pretty sweet! Was that a sign you were holding up the the camera? lol


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

1 boy 1 girl--that's what the sign says but apparently it must be too bright to be readable. 
The buck looks just like a little black & white dairy calf!! Unfortunately not blue-eyed Sheryl but "udderly" adorable anyhow  Why can't these handsome black & white kiddos be girls!! 
Now I have to make a decision about keeping the little doe & selling Mia or vice versa.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

So close to my dream goat....I am keeping my fingers crossed that Addison gives me one. It was really fun to watch the births today...it gave me an excuse to get absolutely nothing done!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Joselyn is in the kidding pen now with minor contractions here & there. Hopefully kids soon! She has to have at least 3 in that belly! 
Check out this pic of Suri's buckling from last night  He looks like a dairy calf!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Recordings of some births can be viewed at:

Iridessa 



 single

Fire N Ice 



 twins

Suri 



 twins


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You've sure been busy! That is a darling boy too. 

Jan


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Joselyn just had twins--can't believe there were only two in there! I'd hate to imagine what she'd look like with 4!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

AAAWWW, I missed it! Glad everybody is doing well.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats again!!! If I was ever going to get a buck that boy would be it....


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Kai-lan is in the kidding pen now: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres She is the last of my Feb. kiddings then I have a break until mid-March through mid-April


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I got to see the last birth gives me a idea on what o look forward to. BTW i love watching those babies play of to 1 side.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like kailan is giving birth now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like the kid is stuck...I hope everything turns out well


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good now!!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

That was amazing!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm hoping it's a big GIRL!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Whooohooo! Good job!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

its a GIRL!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome...and a FLASHY girl too :leap: 

Great job getting her out Karen :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks!! That was a tough one. One leg out --then I found the 2nd leg but wasn't sure if it was part of the same kid. I tried following the leg up to the body but those legs were pretty long & the head wasn't appearing. Then an ear starting coming out so I was hoping it was all part of the same goat. I could tell the head was there & twisted to the side. I tried pushing the legs back in when mom wasn't pushing out & that seemed to help bring the head down enough. Then Rich came in & helped hold Kai-lan so she could focus on that push & the girl finally came into the world!! All is healthy & good--what a relief!!! The little girl is a cutie!! Couldn't tell in the lighting if she has blue eyes or not. Now I have to decide if I want to sell this kid or the one born from Kai-lan last year. Sheryl--you still interested in Amelia??


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Well Karen it looks like I have to pass on Amelia!!! As much as I pouted this week I can't pull it off-I am losing my touch. My Dear DH told me I needed to wait until I see what Addy and Becca Boo have before I think about adding any more- something about space and etc. I was thinking hammocks and taking over a stall in the sheep barn but.... NOPE!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, looks like my March group will be starting to kid today. I have Paige in the kidding pen with the barn camera focused on her. Pretty sure she'll kid today. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres
Then 4 others due around March 24th & one last doe to kid by mid-April!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess I missed it!! I was watching earlier and then I dozed off before going to get my daughter from school...came back and shucks! Hope everything went well.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

camera is back on the main loafing area so I can watch the last 5 girls that are due. Paige kidded very easily--I was excited because she was the one with the kids head twisted back last year & had to have a c-section. Everything went perfectly this year! Twin boys--pics on my website. Both very flashy--one is black & white, the other is buckskin with white. The buckskin is on the smaller side so I'll be selling him as a wether but the other boy will go as an intact buckling.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Mia is having spread out contractions..hopefully kid(s) soon!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*finger's crossed* She's HUGE!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I just love it when they look right up into the camera... like, "EXCUSE ME! I'm BUSY here! Quit staring!"


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

single healthy girl..think she has blue eyes like mom. I'll double check in the morning but I'm tired now. Up at 5:15am for work yesterday & it's now almost 3am here!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats Karen!!! I am getting nervous for my own!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

single buckling born last night around 1am, twin girls yesterday around 5 pm, single doe the night before around 3am lol! Tinker is going to kid within these next few hours I think too---let's hope she doesn't drag it out past midnight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lots of babies  

I dont know how you kid out that many does and still work!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just about to ask the same thing!!!! Congrat's on all the baby's!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I only work 2 to 4 days a week--only missed one kidding in 3 years & that was from a doe that kidded 12 days early. This week has been very tough though--3 of the kiddings were between 1am-3am & I had to get up for work 5 am. I could barely stay awake in the stall waiting for Tinker to kid---but that sure changed after she started pushing. Got 1 leg out finally but couldn't get anything else figured out. Brought Tinker into the vet, he was able to get both legs out & could tell the head was twisted back. He put a chain around the legs & pulled while I held Tinker still but it was to no avail. After a few pulls, we decided it was best to do a c-section. 1 blue eyed buckling was then born. He was still pretty groggy from the anesthesia when I left but mom & baby were doing as good as could be expected. I'll pick them up later this afternoon & bring them back home.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW!! Congrats! You just amaze me with all that you do! Let me tell you seeing Karen's crew first hand- she has a great set up and wonderful well care for goaties!


----------

